# Predicitons for Mosquito Snow event 4/2?



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm going with 9lbs for the win. Most likely in about 3 fish. Few if any limits-5lbs makes a check.

Now I am being realisitic- unlike usual! Trying the reverse old indian trick here!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

5 fish, 11lbs 2oz.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

5 fish , 12.57#  Good luck guys .


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

5 fish 11lbs 

Good Lucks Guys can't wait till portage on sunday.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

4 fish 8 pounds


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

5 fish at least 12 pounds


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

MAN- now that is some sweet optimisim!!!!!! I'm feeln it- I have to guess some of you been out this week there with that kinda sackn'!!!! Now thats a fishn report!!! I feel good!  

Anyone know the head count for tomorrow?? 

I just got done cleaning the first 5 reels of the year! Im a little behind!

nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

1 fish 13 oz


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyyone have the winnning weight?


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

I took 4th today with 6.07lbs. Winner had close to 10 I think. Boy was it miserable!


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

The winner had 8lbs even.

Can't wait to see what it takes at Mosquito tomorrow for Midwest!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

How many boats showed up today.

THanks


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Good Job Mr. Bass!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Job Mr. Bass Good luck Tommorrow!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

My prediction was dead on! Good Job Mr. Bass!


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

you were dead on! haha 4 fish 8 pounds...wow


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

All I have to say is that was the worse day of bass fishing and yet the best day of bass fishing i have ever had. 5 fish 8 lbs was good enough for us to take our first win ever, it just so happened it came on the big mosquito and plan on takin the Midwest Sportsman tomarrow with Prvonozac! good fishing all of you guys who beared the nasty elements that the good Lord blessed us with today and the even better conditions we will have tomarrow!

The Discerni Boys!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You guys are tough! Boatin Skeeto in this stuff!  Bill you could have takin my heater.  
Welcome aboard Boatboy and hope to see you guys the 23rd at WB and good luck tommorrow!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats and good luck


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, Team Boat Boys-- congrats on the win!!!! Good luck today!!!


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

well the snow prevailed. they canceled the midwest tournament today. to bad the fish would have still been there, even though it would have been colder than yesterday. o well, better safe to sorry. by the way our primary circuit is Anglers Choice, the best team circuit out there. good fishing and cya on the water boys. 

The Discerni Boy's


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I just woke up at 3pm! Very happy to have slept in I might add!!!

Austin got it on the money!

Nice job Discerni's! Hankins took 2rd witha high 6, Prvonozac's 3rd with a low 6. 

Good show Mr.Bass- you miss any 3lbrs? That's all you needed for my prediciton, I at least wanted to win something!!!

Any Portage results from today????

Nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

13 1/2 won it, top 8 all over 10lbs, big fish was 5.55, not mnay limits, but good average of fish.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey nip,

I had 6.07 with 3 fish, our biggest was 3.04. Close to Provonozac's 3rd place finish. Almost a plaque, all I wanted was a plaque! lol


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey johnboy were you there? I was doing the score board.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah, i just came to watch for a bit


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

3 fish at 5.2
took 3 hours to get there in blizzard conditions
wind was nasty on the lake!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

4 fish 6.9 wind blew us all over. did have one 3.74 that was a baby compared to the couple fives that were caught.


----------

